# Conditioning



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr. Red collar couldn't wait to get going again 8) I can see what you meant when you said they really enjoy it. He/she, was chomping at the bit! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a good way to keep them in condition. 
What brand of harness do you use?

When we have had a few stormy days in a row Ive even put my dogs on a trend mill. Not near a much fun as roading but keeps the dogs from race tracking in the house.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch Your right and I don't mind a little rain. We've had some nasty weather off and on. The dogs love the rain but hail and tornadoes aren't good for man or beast.


----------

